

Rovers rev up for Google's moonshot jackpot - jacquesm
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17555-rovers-rev-up-for-googles-moonshot-jackpot.html

======
tocomment
How will they actually get the rover's to the moon? That seems like the hard
part?

~~~
zandorg
Well, drive them there, of course! ;-)

